

Djangy app showcase - Guitar tabs as they should be - endlessvoid94
http://kilianvalkhof.com/2010/web/guitar-tabs-as-they-should-be-guitaryst-com/

======
endlessvoid94
linkable: <http://www.guitaryst.com>

~~~
mishmash
Duplicate: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1950632>

